# Fêtes de Bayonne



## JaiLaTine (6 Mai 2011)

Bonjour les collègues, 

Si tu aimes les fêtes de village alors les fêtes de bayonne sont faites pour toi !

Notre vidéo de l'année dernière : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozYyqzRgFr4&feature=fl_lolz&playnext=1&list=FLjiQBhf-lMLc

Ya t-il des personnes motivés ? Les fêtes sont dans 86 jours


----------



## jugnin (6 Mai 2011)

Ou quand la tradition sert de prétexte à l&#8217;alcoolisation massive. J&#8217;suis sûr qu&#8217;il y en a même plein qui fument du tabac !


----------



## JaiLaTine (6 Mai 2011)

C'est vraiment une belle fête ! une fête de rugby avec une belle 3eme mi-temps mais tres peu de débordement.

Une superbe convivialité


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (6 Mai 2011)

C'est apéro chez moi pour les fêtes  à 500m de la place de la mairie  APÉRO!!!


----------



## JaiLaTine (6 Mai 2011)

On se retrouve la haut alors


----------



## patlek (6 Mai 2011)

Les gens de Bayonne sont des gens bons.


----------



## magicmimi (6 Mai 2011)

patlek a dit:


> Les gens de Bayonne sont des gens bons.



Oh la...


----------



## JaiLaTine (6 Mai 2011)

patlek a dit:


> Les gens de Bayonne sont des gens bons.



Bien sur que oui


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Mai 2011)

On m'appel ?


----------



## da capo (6 Mai 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> On m'appel ?



non, franchement
petit_louis !

avais-tu vraiment besoin de venir alimenter ce fil ?

tellement triste que j'en ai même oublié le sujet dont il traitait.
c'est ton pseudo ici qui m'a interpelé !

fermez ce fil
fermez la terrasse !


----------



## tirhum (6 Mai 2011)

Poil à la face&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Mai 2011)

Surtout, evitez le TGV atlantique autour des fêtes de Bayonne : rempli de jeunes dejà ivre avant même d'être arrivé !

Si c'est vrai, je l'ai vécu !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2011)

Euskal Herria !!!!
:rateau::rateau::rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h42 ----------

Pour tous ceux qui souhaitent venir au Pays Basque, rien de plus simple.

Prendre l'autoroute en direction du sud.

Prendre la sortie Tarnos.

Après le péage, il y a un rond point.

Au rond point, il y a un panneau en basque, langue que vous ne comprendrez pas et qui dit "Bienvenue au Pays Basque".

Vous êtes donc arrivés. Vous voilà joyeux et heureux.

Ne dites pas que c'est beau, on le sait.

Mais les plus belles choses ont une fin, et il vous faut envisager sérieusement le voyage de retour en direction du cercle polaire.

Il ne vous reste plus qu'à reprendre l'autoroute en direction de Bordeaux.

Pour les curieux ou les fous, vous pouvez toujours reprendre la RN 10 en direction de Labenne.

Là vivent les landais qui la plupart du temps, montent sur des échasses pour être les premiers à savoir quand il pleut.

Sinon, pour les fêtes de Bayonne, là c'est autre chose. Le cri de ralliement est :

TOUS À POIL À BAYONNE !

Sur cet excellent site vous y trouverez tous les conseils pour être CUL D'OR

http://tapbayonne.free.fr/

(les conseils vestimentaires sont vraiment à respecter !!!!)

Quant à la boisson, c'est vraiment une légende ! Chez nous buvons quand nous avons soif.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2011)

Qu'on les Bayonne !


----------



## JaiLaTine (7 Mai 2011)

On se retrouve tous sur la place de la mairie pour trinquer ensemble


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2011)

Se retrouver Place de la Mairie pour boire un coup aux fêtes de Bayonne ???????

:hosto:

Même quand on se tient la main, on se perd.... tu parles d'un rancart foireux !

Tous au "Clou" et encore, on aura une chance sur mille de se trouver, ou dans une peña... mais ils n'acceptent pas toujours les "étrangers", et c'est pas moi qui tiens l'entrée.

:love::love::love:

Le pire du pire c'est de faire inviter par un groupe totalement inconnu de gonzes, où même les patrons de bar s'en méfient quand ils les voient arriver, car cela finit toujours mal

Donnes plutôt rendez-vous à la poubelle dans laquelle tu dors après avoir vomi.

Recette de la sangria des fêtes :

acheter une bonbonne de 5 litres d'eau (peu importe la marque)
acheter la moins chère des sangrias chez Carrefour
acheter un autre alcool (l'alcool à 90 n'est plus disponible pendant les fêtes dans les pharmacies, pensez à en acheter avant)
1- verser les 5L d'eau dans la baignoire
2 - verser la sangria dans la bonbonne d'eau 
3- verser votre secret de fabrication
4- boire la sangria ainsi confectionnée
5- la vomir dans la Nive ou sur un allemand roux en espadrlles et soquettes grises pour refaire avec lui la seconde guerre mondiale, un pote pour la vie en quelque sorte...


----------



## JaiLaTine (7 Mai 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Se retrouver Place de la Mairie pour boire un coup aux fêtes de Bayonne ???????
> 
> :hosto:
> 
> ...



J'avou on se perd vite faut se tenir par la ceinture lol
Une superbe fête vivement fin juillet tous avec les mélanges


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2011)

Je préfère, quant à moi, comme chaque année depuis que j'ai douze ans (j'en ai 53 aujourd'hui) aller à Pampelune....

Si Baiona réunit un million et quelques festayes... ce sont 3 millions à Pampelune...
Et puis, il y a la famille.


À propos du foulard il n'est pas obligatoirement rouge, mais il peut être bleu ciel, vert, blanc et même noir. J'en porte toujours un bleu ciel lorsque je suis à Bayonne... et généralement vert à Pampelune avec des armoiries liées à la famille et l'appartenance à un quartier.


----------



## JaiLaTine (7 Mai 2011)

J'ai jamais fait Pampelune, cette année je refais Bayonne et Dax

L'année prochaine j'essayerai Pampelune


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2011)

DAX ???!!!!!


"Toros y Salsa" !!!

pôv landais qui rentrent à 12 dans une cabine téléphonique après qu'on leur ait dit que 12 basques y étaient arrivés....

 et qu'est-ce qu'ils y connaissent aux toros et à la Salsa à Dax ????? Ils ont déjà du mal avec le Patxaràn, il faut en plus qu'ils veulent danser la Salsa.....


Ceci étant ma meilleure copine de bar est landaise !


----------



## JaiLaTine (11 Mai 2011)

77 jours


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mai 2011)

puis je affirmer sans trop me tromper que nous en sommes désormais à 76 



cela dit je m'interroge: 

comment se peut il que le 6 mai, 86 jours nous séparent de cette super teuf, et que 6 jours plus tard, le 12 donc, il n'en reste plus que 76 ...

je me doute, comme dirais l'autre ... coluche non ? 

me semble avoir vu un fil qui en parlait justement ... sais plus où ....


----------



## JaiLaTine (12 Mai 2011)

76 jours et 22 minutes


----------



## JaiLaTine (18 Mai 2011)

L'apéro est de rigueur avec ce beau temps.

Vivement Bayonne


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2011)

Chez moi APERO s'écrit avec plusieurs A, au moins trois ou quatre P, des E à volonté, R comme s'il en pleuvait et OOOOOO.....OOOOOOO jusqu'au bout de la nuit.

On en prend plusieurs.
:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## JaiLaTine (14 Juin 2011)

j-43


----------



## JaiLaTine (7 Juillet 2011)

j-20


----------



## Fìx (7 Juillet 2011)

JaiLaTine a dit:


> *j-43* => ​





JaiLaTine a dit:


> *j-20* => ​



Plus on approche de la date, moins y'a de monde, et moins le monde qui reste n'a de membres!

Ça donne pas envie..... :sick:


----------



## JaiLaTine (9 Juillet 2011)

Ils connaissent pas les fêtes de bayonne c'est pour ça mais bon chacun vis sa vie de la façon dont il le veut mais j'y serai au fête de bayonne comme tous les ans


----------

